# poorboys waterless wash anyone using it?



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone?

http://www.poorboysworld.com/spray-wipe.htm


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah I`ve got a bottle, it does what it says but I just mix up some ONR in a spray bottle and use that.


----------



## hitenb (Jul 17, 2009)

How long does the bottle last - roughly? 

Cheers!


----------



## GTiHigh (May 7, 2009)

Never used it before, but by looking at your link it seems to be just a normal QD...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I water this down to 25% product and use it as a clay lube...

I find it great for that....

:thumb:


----------



## Thorpy (Oct 7, 2008)

I've used it a couple of times for when I clay my car, works a treat.


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

DimGR said:


> anyone?
> 
> http://www.poorboysworld.com/spray-wipe.htm


I love this stuff, i use it on the inside of my windows too brings them up awsomely!

it can be used for alot of things! :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I keep a bottle of it and a microfiber in my car just incase of any bird $hit and just any general quick clean ups.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use it to remove light dust when needed. 

It's excellent at doing this. 

The bigger 32oz bottle is better value for money and will last me at least 6 to 9 months.

Poorboy's Spray and Gloss is the better product to use as a drying aid or normal QD though.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

GTiHigh said:


> Never used it before, but by looking at your link it seems to be just a normal QD...


It's not a QD in that it doesn't add gloss/depth/protection/whatever that is typically found with most QD's. S+W is a waterless wash. It is intended solely for washing cars (but, as mentioned can be used as a clay lube and window cleaner). It is a much stronger cleaner than a typical QD is.
It can be followed with a QD to add "pop" after the vehicle has been washed.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

If you are using a "waterless" that does not clean, shine and protect ... I would suggest you have the wrong "waterless" solution ... keep looking.


----------

